

Nmap 5.00 Released - biggest release since 1997 - keyist
http://nmap.org/5/

======
tsally
I love how they just casually mention that they've been scanning the entire
internet. It makes sense to me from a technical perspective, but quantifying
the internet is still a pretty amazing thought in my mind.

~~~
sanswork
Back when nmap first came out I used it to do something somewhat similar
though on a much smaller scale. I was 15 or so and I did zone transfers on all
the name servers listed in the file on Arins ftp site than scanned all the
addresses I got back using nmap.

It was pretty interesting the results I got back though I had to stop when I
was about 80% through the list as a sysadmin in California complained to my
ISP and I was threatened with disconnection.

------
rcoder
Lua embedded inside Nmap? That looks like _fun_ :

<http://nmap.org/book/nse.html>

~~~
silentbicycle
It's a scripting/extension language first and foremost.

Monotone (one of the DVCSs that inspired git) is scripted in Lua, too.

------
jf
Of special note, Nmap 5.00 is now able to map IP addresses to AS numbers: "The
script works by sending DNS TXT queries to a DNS server which in turn queries
a third-party service provided by Team Cymru (team-cymru.org) using an in-
addr.arpa style zone set up especially for use by Nmap.

The responses to these queries contain both Origin and Peer ASNs and their
descriptions, displayed along with the BGP Prefix and Country Code."

<http://nmap.org/nsedoc/scripts/asn-query.html>

------
imbaczek
i _love_ ncat. been using nc for a while, but is shows its age. now i can ncat
away over ssl. awesome.

~~~
surki
check out socat too

------
sgoraya
Whoa, cool! Brings back memories from my IT admin internship days! I last used
Nmap back in early 2000's after one of the programmers recommended it to me.

Time to scan ports for the hell of it! ;-)

------
bcl
The network diff feature looks especially useful.

------
dennykmiu
We have just posted the first review of Nmap 5.0, enjoy.

<http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2009/07/nmap_5.html>

~~~
doki_pen
link bait, useless.

~~~
bravura
Why do you call this link bait?

~~~
anigbrowl
It's basically the press release with a few extra lines, no real review or
content.

~~~
dennykmiu
We were honored to be given a pre-released copy of Nmap 5.0 by the inventor,
Fyodor, and wrote a review based on first hand experience.

We should all do our part to promote open source tools, each in our own
constructive way.

